# AASHTO - 4th vs. 5th edition?



## tws (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought the 4th edition for the October exam (passed vertical, failed lateral). I was wondering if anyone can speak to the degree of changes in the 5th edition. I really do not want to spend $400+ for something I will not really use. I will only use this on the lateral morning exam. Maybe use 4th edition along with new SERM?


----------



## ADB (Dec 23, 2011)

In my humble opinion, it is ok for you to keep the 4th edition. Nothing major has changed that will affect the morning questions.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 23, 2011)

You will be fine. I havr taken the Kaplan review course, which covers the 2008 interim revisions and there was not 1 significant cchange among the many topics covered. The same goes for the SERM.


----------



## calpal (Dec 23, 2011)

I passed Lateral but failed in vertical ( 22/40 with 3 accedptable and 1 improvement required)

I also was thinking of buying this new AASHTO - 5 TH edition and SERM 6th editon.

It is good to know that 4th edition of AASHTO and 5th edition of SERM will be ok to manage the SE exam.

Thanks to ADB and McEngr for their opinion.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 23, 2011)

Even the code references were to the exact sections for chapter 2-5. I haven't dug deep into prestressed, wood, or steel (except for composite beam design for steel), so I assume that's not an issue.


----------

